# Aufrüstberatung



## Koko444 (31. Juli 2018)

*Aufrüstberatung*

Hallo,

ich habe vor meinen mittlerweile schon fünf Jahre alten "Komplett-PC" ein wenig aufzurüsten. Da ich überhaupt keine Anhnung habe, was momentan preis-/leistungsmäßig angebracht ist, erhoffe ich mir hier Hilfe beim Aufrüsten.
Mich interessiert, ob das bei meinem System überhaupt noch Sinn macht oder es doch eher lohnt sich einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen.
Wichtig ist mir, dass ich neuere Spiele flüssig und (einigermaßen) ansehnlich spielen kann. Preismäßig will ich mich vorerst eher in den unteren Preisregionen bewegen.

In dem Computer ist momentan folgende Hardware verbaut:

CPU - Intel Core i7-3770 CPU @ 3,40 GHz (4 Kern)
GPU - NVIDIA Geforce GT 640 (2 GB)
Mainboard - MEDION H77H2-EM
RAM - 12 GB DDR3
Netzteil - FSP450-60EMDN (450 Watt)
OS - Windows 10 (64-bit)

Was würdet ihr mir also raten?

Gruß Koko 444


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2018)

Also, falls der als "Spiele-PC" verkauft wurde, war das ne ziemlich Verarsche - und zwar wegen der Grafikkarte. Die ist das einzige, was nämlich nicht gut ist, die war auch damals, als sie brandneu war, eher unterhalb dessen, was man selbst für einen  Einsteiger-PC empfehlen würde.

Die CPU ist aber noch sehr gut, RAM ist auch mehr als genug da (kann sogar sein, dass du mit 8GB schneller unterwegs bist, da du für 12GB vermutlich 3 Riegel eingebaut hast - besser sind 2 gleichgroße). Du brauchst eigentlich nur die Grafikkarte aufrüsten - und vielleicht das Netzteil. Hat das Netzteil auch einen oder zwei Stecker für PCIe? die haben 6 oder 8 Pins, bei 8Pin kann es auch "6+2" sein, und es müsste PCIe draufstehen.

Zudem könntest du bei der Gelegenheit auch eine SSD einbauen für Windows und 1-2 Lieblingsgames, oder auch nur für ein paar Games. Vorteil: super Ladezeiten. Das macht im Alltag den PC gefühlt schneller, falls du Windows drauf installierst, und in Games mit offener Welt geht es flüssiger zu, da eine normale Festplatte beim Nachladen immer wieder mal ins Stocken kommen kann.



Wie viel ist denn für dich "in den unteren Preisregionen" ?


----------



## Koko444 (31. Juli 2018)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für deine Ersteinschätzung. 

Der Computer wurde damals eher als Office-PC verkauft. Mir war klar, dass die Grafikkarte nicht die allerbeste ist, aber ich hatte mir eben vorgenommen diese irgendwann auszutauschen. 
Daraus ist aber bis heute nichts geworden, weshalb ich mir das jetzt endlich vornehmen wollte.

Ich hab eben nochmal nachgeschaut, das Netzteil hat einen Stecker für PCIe mit sechs Pins. Kannst du mir bezüglich des Arbeitsspeichers etwas empfehlen oder kann ich das wirklich eher "unter den Tisch" fallen lassen? 
Eine 60GB-SSD war in dem Computer tatsächlich schon eingebaut, wobei ich sagen muss, dass die mittlerweile zu klein ist.

Für mich heißt "untere Preisregionen" bis 200 Euro.


----------



## Free23 (31. Juli 2018)

Also bei einem Budget von 200 Euro würde ich das Geld voll und ganz in eine neue Grafikkarte stecken.
Ich weiß nicht, ob man dafür vll. schon eine Nvidia Gtx 960 bekommt?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2018)

Free23 schrieb:


> Also bei einem Budget von 200 Euro würde ich das Geld voll und ganz in eine neue Grafikkarte stecken.
> Ich weiß nicht, ob man dafür vll. schon eine Nvidia Gtx 960 bekommt?


Dafür nimmst du am besten eine GTX 1050 Ti, das wäre schon eine enorme Steigerung. Die GTX 960 ist sogar in vielen Games etwas schwächer. Hier eine 1050 Ti: https://geizhals.de/kfa-geforce-gtx-1050-ti-oc-50iqh8dsn8ok-a1527722.html?hloc=at&hloc=de#data

mit 200€ wäre sogar eine GTX 1060 drin, allerdings mit nur 3GB RAM. die 1050 Ti hat 4GB.  Oder was für 200€ auch drin wäre: eine AMD RX 570, die ist schneller als die 1050 Ti https://geizhals.de/kfa-geforce-gtx-1050-ti-oc-50iqh8dsn8ok-a1527722.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


Aber so oder so wäre schon eine 1050 Ti eine massive Steigerung und reicht für das meiste in Full-HD bei hohen Details aus. Vlt nicht "ultra", aber hoch.


----------



## Koko444 (31. Juli 2018)

Da hab ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Meinte eigentlich mit 200 Euro nicht mein gesamtes Budget, sondern etwa bezüglich der Grafikkarte. Das Aufrüsten soll einfach nicht allzu teuer werden.
Die GTX 960 scheint wohl im Preis gesunken zu sein, denn ich habe auf den ersten Blick Preise deutlich unter 200 Euro gefunden.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2018)

Koko444 schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Meinte eigentlich mit 200 Euro nicht mein gesamtes Budget, sondern etwa bezüglich der Grafikkarte.


 deswegen hatte ich ja auch zwei Karten für 200€ genannt  



> Die GTX 960 scheint wohl im Preis gesunken zu sein, denn ich habe auf den ersten Blick Preise deutlich unter 200 Euro gefunden.


 also, ich weiß ja nicht, wo du suchst, aber in den normalen Internetshops gibt es die eigentlich gar nicht mehr. Daher eben eine 1050 Ti, die ja sogar schneller ist und auch nur 150-160€ kostet.


----------



## Koko444 (31. Juli 2018)

Ja, ich muss zugeben, dass das gebrauchte Karten waren 

Die GTX 1050 habe ich bei meiner Recherche vorhin auch gefunden. Kannst du mir den Unterschied zwischen der von dir genannten Karte und der "ASUS GeForce GTX 1050Ti Cerberus Advanced 4GB" erklären?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2018)

Koko444 schrieb:


> Ja, ich muss zugeben, dass das gebrauchte Karten waren
> 
> Die GTX 1050 habe ich bei meiner Recherche vorhin auch gefunden. Kannst du mir den Unterschied zwischen der von dir genannten Karte und der "ASUS GeForce GTX 1050Ti Cerberus Advanced 4GB" erklären?


 Die Asus hat drei kleine Vorteile:

1) einen ETWAS höheren Takt, was man aber nicht merken wird. Das sind keine 2%, also falls du 50 Bilder pro Sekunde hast, werden es halt 51, oder bei sowieso schon 100 Bildern eben 102.
2) zwei Lüfter, so dass sie leiser arbeiten kann. Denn dann brauchen die Lüfter nicht so schnell zu drehen. DIe KFA ist aber auch nicht laut, denn die 1050 Ti braucht kaum Strom, erzeugt also wenig Wärme
3) den bekannteren Namen. KFA stellt aber auch solide Karten her.

Nachteil Asus: höherer Preis, und wenn du Pech hast, passt die Karte nicht in den PC. Einige Büro-PCs bieten halt sehr wenig Platz. Allerdings sind die 20,3cm auch nicht lang - die KFA wäre auch nur 0,5cm kürzer. Sollte also an sich egal sein.

Wichtig ist halt GTX 1050 Ti, nicht einfach nur GTX 1050! Die Karten ohne Ti sind ein gutes Stück schwächer und haben nur 2-3GB RAM.


----------



## Koko444 (31. Juli 2018)

Okay, ich muss dabei sagen, dass ich mit der ASUS-Karte auch einen praktischen Gedanken verfolge. Denn das Ding wird momentan mit einer 120GB-SSD verkauft, die ein perfekter Ersatz für meine jetzige SSD sein würde.
Ja, der Platz könnte tatsächlich noch zum Problem werden. Da muss ich wohl nochmal nachmessen, ansonsten wäre wohl ein neues Gehäuse fällig.
Ich habe mich eben nochmal auf der ASUS-Seite informiert und da steht, dass die Karte ohne zusätzliche Stromzufuhr auskommt. Schafft das Mainboard das?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2018)

Koko444 schrieb:


> Okay, ich muss dabei sagen, dass ich mit der ASUS-Karte auch einen praktischen Gedanken verfolge. Denn das Ding wird momentan mit einer 120GB-SSD verkauft, die ein perfekter Ersatz für meine jetzige SSD sein würde.
> Ja, der Platz könnte tatsächlich noch zum Problem werden. Da muss ich wohl nochmal nachmessen, ansonsten wäre wohl ein neues Gehäuse fällig.
> Ich habe mich eben nochmal auf der ASUS-Seite informiert und da steht, dass die Karte ohne zusätzliche Stromzufuhr auskommt. Schafft das Mainboard das?


Ja, das sollte an sich kein Problem sein, da der PCIe-Slot genug Power gibt. Es besteht aber eine geringe "Gefahr", dass das Board vlt nicht ganz die Power bringt, da es ein "OEM-"Mainboard sein könnte. Aber an sich müsst es die Power bringen laut der PCIe-Spezifikation.

 Wo gibt es denn die SSD dazu? Wichtig wäre, dass es eine "normale" ist. Denn falls es ne M.2-SSD ist, bin ich nicht sicher, ob die mit Deinem Board passen würde.


----------



## Koko444 (1. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn die SSD dazu? Wichtig wäre, dass es eine "normale" ist. Denn falls es ne M.2-SSD ist, bin ich nicht sicher, ob die mit Deinem Board passen würde.



Hier ist das Angebot bei MediaMarkt: ASUS Grafikkarte GeForce® GTX 1050Ti Cerberus Advanced 4GB PCI-E 3.0 - MediaMarkt (alternativ auch bei Saturn für denselben Preis)
Dabei gibt es folgende SSD: ADATA Festplatte Ultimate SU650 - MediaMarkt


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2018)

Koko444 schrieb:


> Hier ist das Angebot bei MediaMarkt: ASUS Grafikkarte GeForce® GTX 1050Ti Cerberus Advanced 4GB PCI-E 3.0 - MediaMarkt (alternativ auch bei Saturn für denselben Preis)
> Dabei gibt es folgende SSD: ADATA Festplatte Ultimate SU650 - MediaMarkt



Das ist ein gutes Angebot, da kann man nix gegen sagen.


----------



## Koko444 (2. August 2018)

Hab das Angebot jetzt wahrgenommen und schon die Grafikkarte und SSD eingebaut bei gleichzeitigem Neuaufsetzen des Systems. Funktioniert jetzt alles super und vor allem grafisch anspruchsvollere Titel laufen flüssig auf höchsten Einstellungen. 

Ich merke, dass die Karte eine gute Entscheidung war. Deshalb auch nochmal vielen Dank an Dich Herbboy für deine schnelle und kompetente Hilfe!


----------



## redblizz (21. August 2018)

Hallo, würde sich die GTX1050Ti im Angebot bei MM auch für mein System lohnen?

Ich habe: Intel i7-4770K @ 3,50 GHz, 8 GB Ram, GeForce GTX 770 auf einem Asustek Z87-A Mainboard


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2018)

redblizz schrieb:


> Hallo, würde sich die GTX1050Ti im Angebot bei MM auch für mein System lohnen?
> 
> Ich habe: Intel i7-4770K @ 3,50 GHz, 8 GB Ram, GeForce GTX 770 auf einem Asustek Z87-A Mainboard


 nicht wirklich, die GTX 1050 Ti ist ein bisschen schneller, aber ich würde mal sagen nur um die 15%.


----------



## redblizz (21. August 2018)

Danke!


----------

